# 2010-2012 Giant Trance X Advanced SL 26"



## DeeCount (Oct 3, 2020)

Does anyone have any experience with this bike? I have the opportunity to pick up a super clean 2012 frameset. My current 26" build is on a 2003 Ellsworth ID. Checking the geometry specs online it would appear that the Giant is slightly longer at the same frame size (Large), assumedly it's lighter, the BB is waaaay lower, but there's less travel. The crazy high BB is really the only thing I don't care for with the ID.
The majority of my parts can move over so it's not really a $$ issue, just whether or not it would make for a better overall XC/light trail ride 👍


----------



## jonyferr (Feb 11, 2021)

It is a lighter and should be a more efficient frame. Should fit a XC/trail ride much better than the ID. For me high BB are horrible on the climbs


----------

